# John Deere F525 questions



## scottyk (May 14, 2013)

I just purchased a 525 from a friend and looking to get some of the attachments up and working, first off the power bagger needs bags and a chute possibly. I am also interested in getting a snow blower attachment for winter time. 

Does anyone have or know the part numbers for these items? Or know a good place to look for used? I seem to be having a real hard time finding info on these.

Thanks for any help, Scott


----------



## scottyk (May 14, 2013)

Guess I should start off by saying how much I love this little mower. cut my mowing time down from 2hrs to about 30minutes.. unreal! but traction on hills is a major issue, I need to perform on-tractor trapeze circus acts to redistribute weight and hit that traction pedal and forward pedal at the same time!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had my F525 for 4 years now, traction is the biggest problem with them! A lot of the problem can be eased with experience, learning how to use it. I had a 54" commercial ZTR mower for nine years before I found the 525, I'd much rather mow with the 525! ~~ grnspot


----------



## tbrant507 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have an almost new blower for sale. Have the wheel weights and chains as well, JD recommends use with the blower. I don't need the blower as I have another, but I can say without doubt, you would be very happy with how it performs. I don't know where you live, but I am in west central Indiana if interested. Reasonable price. Thanks
[email protected]


----------

